# Facebook to Hold 'Mysterious Product Launch' Event on June 20



## skyscraper101 (Jun 14, 2013)

> “A small team has been working on a big idea,” the invitation reads. “Join us for coffee and learn about a new product.”
> The event invitation was sent to reporters today, though not through the usual digital means. Nope, ABC News didn’t receive the invite over email or even Facebook, but in a clean white envelope sent via snail mail.


 
http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/technol...d-mysterious-product-launch-event-on-june-20/

Surely this isn't another stab at the 'Facebook Phone'? The recent launch of the HTC First was a massive flop in the US, and was cancelled altogether in the UK before it even got released. The OS they developed hasn't exactly set the world on fire either.

Or is it something else? Crank up that speculation-a-meter.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 14, 2013)

I speculate that it will be something completely shit that I won't care about.


----------



## Supine (Jun 14, 2013)

Or Ever hear about


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 14, 2013)

Apparently its an RSS Reader

Facebook Will Launch A News Reader At June 20th Press Event


----------



## Firky (Jun 14, 2013)

RSS is so 2001.

I Doubt it is that... maybe the FB phone?


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 14, 2013)

Oh God I can't wait. The suspense is literally killing me.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 18, 2013)

Ain't it Instagram for video?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 18, 2013)

Firky said:


> RSS is so 2001.


Also it's an open standard that people can easily use outside of Facebook. We can't be having that.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 18, 2013)

FSS - Facebook Stupid Syndication


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 18, 2013)

Firky said:


> RSS is so 2001.
> 
> I Doubt it is that... maybe the FB phone?


 

Try 2005 but yeah it's easy to think that but it's making a come back of sorts due to Google axing GReader.


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2013)

skyscraper101 said:


> Apparently its an RSS Reader
> 
> Facebook Will Launch A News Reader At June 20th Press Event


 
There's a load of companies trying to cash in one the demise of Google Reader. Digg are hoping to kickstart themselves back into relevance with their own RSS reader, along with several other companies.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 20, 2013)

Live feed here:

http://new.livestream.com/accounts/4371393/events/2174163


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 20, 2013)

It's video on Instagram.


----------



## xenon (Jun 20, 2013)

*yawn*


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 20, 2013)

13 all new video filters!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 20, 2013)

Cinema looks a lot like what youtube have been doing to my vids for a while now, it's basically image stabilisation. Sometimes it works well but sometimes it does weird things to the picture to keep it stable.

I like the push and release 'squirt' type of filming that they've incorporated though. Like the old super 8 cameras.

It's a hipster must have!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 20, 2013)

well fuck me sideways I'm so excited I am going to take a dump right here


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 20, 2013)

skyscraper101 said:


>


 

Apple will probably sue them over that icon.


----------



## Firky (Jun 20, 2013)

I AM SO FUCKING STOKED!!!!!

15 SECONDS OF POUTING IN MY PUSHUP BRA & KNICKERS IN MY MOM'S BATHROOM!!!1!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 20, 2013)

skyscraper101 said:


> I like the push and release 'squirt' type of filming that they've incorporated though. Like the old super 8 cameras.
> 
> It's a hipster must have!


Feh, anyone who's not using _real_ Super 8 is just a poser.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 20, 2013)

They actually said the words 'this changes everything' in the presentation.

I expect Apple to be getting lawyered up as I type.


----------

